# Halloween Digital Animation for Your Haunt



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool effect for a haunt.
 I have seen others doing this these type of effects, and it always looks so good. I want to try it! 

View attachment 165524

View attachment 165530


Can get them @ Grandin Road
http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-digital-decor-dvds/halloween-haven/indoor-decor/549712?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=133

Or directly from the website
http://atmosfearfx.com/
Here are a few clips:










This video is a Singing Pumpkin Setup using Jack O' Lantern Jamboree





Super neat-from Eerie Acres Cemetary using the UnLiving Portrait.





Here are some videos with reviews:


----------

